
Show HN: ipynb-tex – Jupyter Notebooks and TeX - jonathanpoulter
https://github.com/poulter7/ipynb-tex
======
jonathanpoulter
ipynb-tex is a simple style sheet which allows extracts tagged cells out of a
Jupyter notebook and includes them in a TeX document. Every time you recompile
the LaTeX document you'll get the latest notebook output, so your documents
are always in sync.

